#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 關於狼之樂園的FB社團??

## 萊洛克

請問一下喔??
如何申請進入FB社團??
寄信給狼王嗎??
我在FB搜尋無意間發現到，我好奇如何申請本社團??

----------


## 狼王白牙

萊洛客你好，

請用自己的FB帳號，到社團上申請，如果要加快審核速度，
請申請後用狼之樂園上的短訊息功能寄送給我。

----------


## 白拓

本狼之前都沒發現原來狼網有FB耶>w<
剛剛趕緊去提出申請了
在此謝謝萊洛克的提醒：)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

希望大家都能在fb的社團上玩的愉快喔wwwww
也可以加我，我的中文ID是「伊格爾」
歡迎獸友們拍打餵食喔(??

----------

